# Amplificador Lab Gruppen 20.000W



## Yoangel Lazaro

En realidad dudé si postear el tema acá o en  discusiones generales de audio. Pero como es noticia actual...

Y si, no pude resistir colocar *20.000W* en el titulo para atraer miradas  


*Lab.gruppen PLM 20000Q *

​
Lab.gruppen se complace en dar a conocer el nuevo buque insignia de la aclamada serie PLM. El nuevo PLM 20000Q de dos módulos se integra perfectamente con todas las funciones de procesamiento con cuatro canales de amplificación de potencia, cada uno con capacidad en la salida de 5.000 vatios.

Todo está alojado en un chasis de 2U con un peso modesto 17 kg (37 lbs), el PLM 20000Q permite una densidad de potencia sin precedentes para una mayor utilidad en todo tipo de aplicaciones de refuerzo de sonido. 

El PLM 20000Q ofrece 5.000 vatios de salida por canal con todos los canales en el intervalo óptimo de impedancia de 2,2 a 3,3 ohmios. De salida por canal a 4 ohmios es de 4400 watts, en sus 4 canales. El pico de tensión de salida es de 194V, mientras que su THD+N a 1kHz y 1dB por debajo del recorte es <0,04%.

...

Precariamente traducido del ingles por mi. La información oficial, y mas, se encuentra acá, publicado el día 21 del mes en curso.

Y también pueden ver o descargar la Hoja de Datos Técnicos.

Ahí les dejo esta información. Espero próximamente cuestionarla y debatirla sanamente.

Les adelanto lo siguiente, extraído de la hoja técnica:




Seguidamente les comento que no he tenido la oportunidad de leer las letras pequeñas -quien sabe si nos llevamos _una sorpresa_-.


----------



## German Volpe

aaa la mier......!!!!!!!!! quiero uno (babaaa
 espectacular!! me imagino que es clase D no??


----------



## Tacatomon

Está adulterado!!!!!


----------



## GomezF

Que bestia, jejeje. Me encantaría tener uno de esos 

Pero, ¿qué precio tiene?, barato no debe ser, jejje


----------



## franko1819

Coincido con los demas!!



Quiero uno!!!!!!


----------



## GomezF

Mmm...

Me pase un buen rato y encontre poca cosa sobre el precio y no encontre nada.
Pero varios datos lindos:

http://en.audiofanzine.com/loudspea...ab-gruppen/plm-20000q/news/a.play,n.5935.html


----------



## Chico3001

[sarcasmo] Piratas!!! se basaron en el diseño de Maravillasaudio..... [/sarcasmo]


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno, ya me pasó "la emoción" y creo que puedo opinar un poco objetivamente.

Lastimosamente _por ahora_ no he encontrado "letras pequeñas", para "desmantelar" 

Pero me surge una duda. La cual expongo en brevedad:

Sabemos que en el manual dice 194 voltios y 67 amperios, los cuales son picos, y esto ocurre en cada uno de sus 4 canales (según especificaciones).

Mas abajo, en la sección *Limiters* del manual, detalla que el amplificador se protege o limita cuando mantiene esta corriente pico (de 67A) por sobre los 300 milisegundos. 

¿Es correcto interpretar que el producto entre la tensión e intensidad pico pueda generar 13.000W pico en un tiempo de 300ms, en cada uno de los 4 canales?

De la misma manera, me respondo que no podrá mantener la misma relación de potencia en todos sus canales, debido a la nota 1 de la hoja técnica:


> Note 1): Assymetrically loading the output channels (as shown, for example): If one channel has reduced output power requirements, the voltage drop from the power supply will be reduced, resulting in a higher voltage and power output for the other channel.



Pero sigo en la misma duda ¿es correcto hacer un producto de esa manera entre Vpeak e Ipeak?

Digo, preguntar no cuesta nada


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo pregunto:
¿ Por donde se alimenta ?.
Si este equipo entrega 10.000W conectándolo a una línea de alimentación de 220Vca (Casó más favorable) serían como unos 45A (De consumo), esos 45A se supone que accedan al equipo a través de ¿ Que ficha ? y ¿ Con que cable ?

SI considero el caso más desfavorable (Alimentación 110Vca) estamos ablando de algo más de 90A (De consumo), mismas preguntas del párrafo anterior.

NO estoy proponiendo la idea de que el equipo falsee los parámetros, pero me aparecen dudas.
No se si notaron que calculé en base a 1/2 potencia y sin contar pérdidas por rendimiento que podrán ser pocas, pero existen.


----------



## German Volpe

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pregunto:
> ¿ Por donde se alimenta ?.
> Si este equipo entrega 10.000W conectándolo a una línea de alimentación de 220Vca (Casó más favorable) serían como unos 45A (De consumo), esos 45A se supone que accedan al equipo a través de ¿ Que ficha ? y ¿ Con que cable ?
> 
> SI considero el caso más desfavorable (Alimentación 110Vca) estamos ablando de algo más de 90A (De consumo), mismas preguntas del párrafo anterior.
> 
> NO estoy proponiendo la idea de que el equipo falsee los parámetros, pero me aparecen dudas.
> No se si notaron que calculé en base a 1/2 potencia y sin contar pérdidas por rendimiento que podrán ser pocas, pero existen.


 

segun tengo entendido son 10000watts pico


----------



## Fogonazo

voldemot dijo:


> segun tengo entendido son 10000watts pico



Nop según dice en esta imagen.

Ver el archivo adjunto 31491​


----------



## German Volpe

bueno pero dice "peak total output" 20000w . creo que es pico si no me equivoco, no se mucho de ingles. y como vos dijiste estamos hablando de la mitad de potencia.
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

No le demos tantas vueltas al asunto. Viendo el conector de entrada de AC nos sacaremos de la duda.

Tendría que superar al Crown Macro-Tech 10000.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pregunto:
> ¿ Por donde se alimenta ?


Pasa que siempre buscamos las especificaciones del consumo, para que nos de la cuenta de los vatios presentados a 1Khz, 1% THD. Lo cual como "cosa rara" los fabricantes no dan, porque no es lo representativo para un uso real musical.

Quizás por lo nuevo del amplificador o porque no ha dando tiempo de transcribir manuales no he encontrado información.

Pero veamos a un hermano menor, del cual si hay información. El *PLM 10000Q* de 10.000W.

En éste manual, pagina 80, menciona que se hizo una prueba con ruido rosa y con todos los canales (igualmente son 4) cargados a 2,67Ω cada uno. Y a  1/4 de potencia, para una tensión de 120VAC exige 52A. Les recuerdo que estamos hablando del amplificador de 10KW, para el principal del tema (20KW) _quizás_ sería multiplicar los datos por factor de 2.

Si algunas cuentas no les da, lean los puntos *1,*2 y *3. Donde ademas, menciona lo siguiente:


> Tenga en cuenta que la condición de potencia máxima es muy extrema y no se producirán durante el funcionamiento normal. También tenga en cuenta que el interruptor de red no se dispara incluso si la operación supera los valores máximos.



.

Si no es potencia algo especial debe tener. Acá en la localidad donde vivo, este amplificador de 10.000W está valorado en 8.000 USD aproximadamente.


PD: disculpen el precio mencionado es erróneo, con esos 8.000 dolares me refería al FP10000Q de Lab Gruppen un modelo "mas viejo". El PLM 10000Q está valorado en 9.000 USD en EEUU.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> No le demos tantas vueltas al asunto. Viendo el conector de entrada de AC nos sacaremos de la duda.
> 
> Tendría que superar al Crown Macro-Tech 10000.
> 
> Saludos!!!



¿Y, ya vieron la ficha de conexión AC del amplificador?
No me vaya a insultar usando conectores C13/14


----------



## German Volpe

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:
			
		

> 20k de vatios sería el sueño de cualquiera de nosotros


 

see


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Hace falta 20kW para cumplir sueños?

Es demasiada potencia para un mortal... Yo lo vendería y compraría algunos QSC´s


----------



## German Volpe

para mi no  (babaaaa  . construiria un salon y lo haria mi propio boliche y pondria uno de estos DDD
saludos


----------



## gabyrade

No lleva ficha de coneccion a 110v o 220v , el cable, por sierto que es grueso lleva borneras tipo vastago para conectar directo a un interruptor termodiferencial (llave termica ).
Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

yo lo pondría a sonar con esta cornetita, 
abriria un huequito en la pared de un cuarto para colocarlo


----------



## manu20mbl

waau que potencia


----------



## elosciloscopio

da miedo solo de pensarlo



> [sarcasmo] Piratas!!! se basaron en el diseño de Maravillasaudio..... [/sarcasmo]


----------



## santiago

da miedo la explosion termonuclear que puede producir?

demasiada potencia, demasiado marketing, por que no se dejan de j***r de una vez y ponen la potencia medida con unas dummy loads y un ocilo, como corresponde y como dios manda, digo como dios manda por las dummy loads para semejante potencia jaj 

saludos


----------



## electrodan

Apuesto a que la única forma de escuchar lo que sale de acá sin quedar sordo en el intento es conectarlo a 20 lamparas incandescentes en serie.


----------



## Tavo

Está muy linfo el amplificador, solo falta que venga uno y diga:
* "Si, lo que no vi en letras chiquitas es que los vatios son P.M.P.O."
*Jaja!!

Me uno a un comentario de mas arriba, no me acuerdo de cual:
"Lo vendo y me compro algunos QSC". Mas inteligente no podía ser.

Yo no lo quiero. Si me lo regalan, lo uso como pisapapeles del taller.

Saludos!!
T10

Aclaración:
El 99% de este comentario es delirio/ironía.
El 1% es realidad.


----------



## franklin1

otro tipo de amplificadores de gran potencia es la *powersoft*


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola chicos. Bueno me sumo con algunos comentarios de ya hace un tiempo en este foro:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146538/ _ 
saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## elosciloscopio

en este ampli, un microfono acoplado podría ser mortal


----------



## aldemarar

yo e escuchado la fp 10000 en bajos servy wega y les cuento que  la presion es descomunal, paresiera que te que el sonido te quisiera desarmar el cuerpo y ahora  20.000 eso es demasiado me comformo con la fp10000


----------



## Tacatomon

elosciloscopio dijo:


> en este ampli, un microfono acoplado podría ser mortal



El LHC se queda corto, capaz y engendramos el fin del universo...


----------



## deejaymanu

buenas gente, os comento que trabajo en un establecimiento de audio pro en españa, y tengo acceso a esta marca desde hace mucho tiempo , tambien trabajo con " Carver,Qsc,Q4;Crown,Ecler,Altair,powersoft,digico, y varias marcas mas, y no lo dudo cuando, monto equipos Line Array , EAW,JBL,RCF, lab es la mejor sin duda, tanto en dinamica como en consumo, tambien os cuento que esta presiosidad esta echa unicamente para tabajar con subs,en un rato os paso os data del fabricante y el precio ejejejej  baratita


----------



## GomezF

Eso estaría bueno, siempre quise saber el precio. Jejeje.


----------



## maton00

tanta potencia que:
los sordos oirian
los ciegos verian
los mudos gritarian 
el agua se transformaria en vino
la vecina quejosa de al lado explotaria
lo malo es que solo durarias 120 milisegundos en transformarte en un bulto de gelatina


----------



## Tacatomon

maton00 dijo:


> tanta potencia que:
> los sordos oirian
> los ciegos verian
> los mudos gritarian
> el agua se transformaria en vino
> la vecina quejosa de al lado explotaria
> lo malo es que solo durarias 120 milisegundos en transformarte en un bulto de gelatina



Ese comentario está *MUNDIAL        *


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si ustedes arman un amplificador de 50W de esos que se diseñan aquí en el foro, seguro no sacaran mas de 20W promedio si reproducen música altamente comprimida del género Tecno, y quizás unos 10W promedio si la música no es tan comprimida y del género Pop o Rock, todo esto llegando al recorte ocasionalmente.

Este famoso amplificador, en el escenario solo suministra entre 2.500W y 5.000W promedio. Si reproducen tonos senoidales puros quizás verán los 20.000W...


PD: ¿De cuando acá la potencia musical es continua? No hablo de P.M.P.O


PD2: Tacatomon ¿en realidad hace falta un letra tan grande para expresar tus emociones?


----------



## Nimer

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si ustedes arman un amplificador de 50W de esos que se diseñan aquí en el foro, seguro no sacaran mas de 20W promedio si reproducen música altamente comprimida del género Tecno, y quizás unos 10W promedio si la música no es tan comprimida y del género Pop o Rock, todo esto llegando al recorte ocasionalmente.
> 
> Este famoso amplificador, en el escenario solo suministra entre 2.500W y 5.000W promedio. Si reproducen tonos senoidales puros quizás verán los 20.000W...
> 
> 
> 
> PD: ¿De cuando acá la potencia musical es continua? No hablo de P.M.P.O



Claro.. Esto es cierto.
Igual, entregar 45A a 110V para alimentar esto, es una locura. Desconozco qué tipo de conexión lleva esto, pero no creo que se conecte en un toma debajo de la tecla de luz.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

tavo10 dijo:


> Me uno a un comentario de mas arriba, no me acuerdo de cual:
> "Lo vendo y me compro algunos QSC". Mas inteligente no podía ser.


Yo también lo haría, obvio que nunca es bueno dar toda la responsabilidad a un solo amplificador. 

Esta gente (que utiliza esos power's para el refuerzo sonoro y son profesionales) saben esto, por eso no dejan la responsabilidad a un solo amplificador:


----------



## deejaymanu

El conector de tension (alimentacion) es del tipo Speakon,de 3 polos (powercom)

Es el que utiliza marcas como Digico,Bang,y casi todas las nuevas generaciones de etapas "digitales" de alta potencia , practicamente este conector se esta implantando en todo el material profesional, por su calidad y seguridad a la hora de trabajar con el


----------



## maton00

es demasiada potencia mas de 100 watts 

habia una vez un vato que queria tanta potencia en su subwoofer que 
el woofer se descono y el vato murio....

en serio es necesaria tanta potencia como para quedarse sordo a 1km de distancia??
 yo gusto de la musica como todos pero ,por arriba de los 1500 watts para conciertos es demasiado para mi


----------



## elosciloscopio

lo importante no es la potencia, sino la relacion potencia-espacio
en mi cuarto, con 100+100W hago temblar el suelo, pero cuando pongo esos mismos altavoces en un espacio abierto grande, se quedan en nada

probablemente en un concierto de madonna, esos 20.000 vatios son insuficientes


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Estaba escribiendo y te adelantaste elosciloscopio, de igual forma acá lo dejo.



maton00 dijo:


> por arriba de los 1500 watts para conciertos es demasiado para mi


No me asustes. Se supone que escuchamos decibeles ¿no?

El día que yo empiece a escuchar los vatios, mas de uno me dirá loco. 



maton00 dijo:


> para conciertos es demasiado


Es relativo. Depende de los conciertos a los que hayas asistido.

AC/DC el año pasado seguro ha usado mas de 1.500W:





En un concierto de Madonna:


----------



## maton00

si concuerdo, pero que tal de camionetas a las que les sacan hasta el motor para meterles pilas de coches y capacitores, para potencias maravillosas de 10 kwatts???


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ubiquémonos, nunca les he dicho que este amplificador en cuestión es para uso casero.


----------



## maton00

jejeje me sacaste de la duda  imagina todo eso en un cuarto
jejeje


----------



## Cacho

¿Me dejan hacer de abogado del diablo?

¿Con cuánta potencia tocaban los Beatles en los estadios?


----------



## maton00

supongo que mas de 1 watt no?


----------



## Cacho

maton00 dijo:


> supongo que mas de 1 watt no?


Y menos de 1MW.

El VOX AC30 era uno de los amplis que usaban...
El asunto no está en qué tanta potencia haya instalada, sino en qué es lo que va el público a hacer al recital: Aturdirse o escuchar música.

Para escuchar, con 1000W sobra, y sobra en serio.
Para aturdirse, con 10.000W falta y no importa cuánta potencia haya, siempre falta.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

La Acustica


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Con cuánta potencia tocaban los Beatles en los estadios?


"La principal razón por la que Los Beatles dejaron de tocar en vivo en Agosto de 1966 al final de su gira por USA fué que el griterío era tal que no solo impedía al público oir nada sino que Los Beatles jamás pudieron oirse entre si. Muy sencillo. Nadie escuchaba nada. Ni el público ni los propios músicos. Todo era muy improvisado." Cita

"Un amigo me contó, que beatles sonaban horrorosamente mal.. en vivo, a tal punto que, los gritos sonaban mas fuertes que el sistema de sonido que por cierto, se apilaba todo tras la banda; hablo de beatles epoca 60 cuando no habia line array y tecnologia de plantas de amplificación y todo lo que se maneja hoy en dia... me conto que en un concierto de un tour en los estados unidos llegaron a reforzar el sistema de sonido solo con los parlantitos que habia en un estadio de esos que se usan para llamar a los futbolistas." Cita

"Los Beatles dejaron de tocar en vivo en 1966 por la imposibilidad de plasmar su música en el escenario." Cita

"Los mas grandes de la historia dejaron de tocar en vivo , porque los gritos de la gente hacian imposible que ellos se escucharan arriba del escenario." Cita


Cacho, al parecer ninguna responde tu pregunta en concreto. Pero al parecer el grupo tenía un grave problema, en vivo.
.
.
.

Pero si al siglo pasado nos referimos:

Abril de 1.974

"The system developed 54,000 watts RMS and we measured 105 dB SPL at a point onemile distant from the stage. At the mixing tower we measured 120 - 126 dB..."​Cita​



Cacho dijo:


> Para escuchar, con 1000W sobra, y sobra en serio.


Para escuchar ¿en donde?

Para obtener 1.000W promedio, deberíamos considerar que margen dinámico estamos trabajando. La música en discos originales de los Beatles no es muy comprimida ¿cierto?. Por lo cual debería tener un gran margen dinámico. El amplificador de referencia (PLM 20000Q), al igual que otros. Mencionan que para música poco comprimida (mucho margen dinámico) del género como Pop/Rock la potencia media es de 1/8 (generalizando). Por lo tanto, para conseguir una potencia promedio de 1.000W escuchando música de Los Beatles, necesitas un amplificador de ~8.000W "Rms" a 1Khz. Digo, de 1.000W a 8.000W hay un margen dinámico de 9dB, si el cd de Los Beatles tiene una dinámica parecida, seguro de daría esta relación de potencia.


Si alguien quiere ver varios análisis sobre la dinámica de algunas canciones actuales click acá


----------



## Guzman17m

lamento no haberme inscrito antes en foros de electrónica

no sé mucho de electrónica ni nada pero tengo 2 amplificadores caseros (no diseñados por mi, solo ensamblados) de 1,200 WRMS y otro de 1,600 WRMS, los tengo con una consola behringer la eurorack 802 ademas tengo un crossover activo Pyle Pro el PYX - 3X ademas un ecualizador PEAVEY Q-2151 el primer ampli los utilizo para voces con 2 bocinas selenium las wpu1507 de 500w c/u y el segundo ampli lo utilizo para bajos con 4 bocinas selenium 18ws1p de 800 W c/u conectadas en paralelo, este es un equipo que da en la madre imaginense lo que se hace con una bestia de 20Kw (suena como planta eléctrica jajajaja)


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Cacho, al parecer ninguna responde tu pregunta en concreto. Pero al parecer el grupo tenía un grave problema, en vivo.


No importa, con la primera y la última ya me alcanza para exponer el punto:



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> "La principal razón por la que Los Beatles dejaron de tocar en vivo en Agosto de 1966 al final de su gira por USA fué que el griterío era tal que no solo impedía al público oir nada sino que Los Beatles jamás pudieron oirse entre si. Muy sencillo. Nadie escuchaba nada. Ni el público ni los propios músicos. Todo era muy improvisado." Cita
> 
> "Los mas grandes de la historia dejaron de tocar en vivo , porque los gritos de la gente hacian imposible que ellos se escucharan arriba del escenario." Cita



Factor fundamental: El público.
Ir a un concierto de lo que sea (rock, pop. heavy, jazz, etc.) a gritar mientras ese músico toca la guitarra y canta es algo bastante poco sensato. Entre tema y tema, adelante, rompete las cuerdas vocales. Cuando arranca la música, callate y escuchá.
La teoría moderna dice que tenés que aplastar al público bajo toneladas de Watt y decibeles, como para que no le queden dudas a nadie de que no importa cuánto grite (ni cuántos griten): El parlante *siempre* le/s va a ganar.

Es ya casi una lucha de poderes. Los "pobres" Beatles, defendiéndose con instalaciones de unos cuantos cientos de Watt o algún kilowatt y no mucho más, tuvieron que dejar de tocar porque no se oían a ellos mismos. El problema no eran los Watt que apuntaban a la gente, sino los que les apuntaban a ellos. El famoso retorno mató esas presentaciones, no la falta de potencia "hacia afuera". Queda claro eso de las mismas citas que pusiste.
Es cierto también que cuando todos gritaban al mismo tiempo tapaban la música, y eso nos deja en el mismo punto de antes: Ir a ver si podemos gritar más fuerte de lo que está la música... Para eso alcanza con que la megaestrella se siente en un banquito en el medio del escenario y toque los temas con una guitarra acústica y cante a voz en cuello. Total, la gente va a hacer ruido "cerca de ese que está en el escenario".

Rescatemos también un detalle importantísimo: Hablamos del tiempo en que Thielle y Small eran dos australianos a los que no conocía mucha gente y su trabajo no estaba todavía terminado, era la época también en que los descubrimientos de Leo Beranek "gateaban" y usaban pañales. Y el refuerzo sonoro de los Beatles lo hicieron con  "...los parlantitos que habia en un estadio de esos que se usan para llamar a los futbolistas."

De esas épocas hablamos.
Y de todas formas tocaban, y llenaban estadios igual.





Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Pero si al siglo pasado nos referimos:
> 
> Abril de 1.974
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32732
> "The system developed 54,000 watts RMS and we measured 105 dB SPL at a point onemile distant from the stage. At the mixing tower we measured 120 - 126 dB..."​Cita​



Te respondo con otra cita:

"Another record established at California Jam was for the largest (most powerful) concert sound system ever assembled.[...] Emerson, Lake and Palmer's touring sound system was set up about 1/2 mile from the stage and timed with a tape delay to coincide with the sound from the stage."

"Otro record registrado en el California Jam fue el del más grande (más poderoso) sistema de sonido para recitales jamás construido. [...] El sistema de sonido móvil de Emerson, Lake and Palmer estaba colocado a 1/2 milla (unos 800m) del escenario y controlado con un retraso a cinta para que coincidiera con el sonido del escenario."

Estamos de acuerdo en que poder, se puede. El punto es ahora ¿Para qué?.
montar el sonido a 800m del escenario no es algo que suene muy lógico, y de hacerse sí que se necesitan Watt a montones, pero de nuevo: ¿para qué?.

Por lo tanto, para conseguir una potencia promedio de 1.000W escuchando música de Los Beatles, necesitas un amplificador de ~8.000W "Rms" a 1Khz. Digo, de 1.000W a 8.000W hay un margen dinámico de 9dB, si el cd de Los Beatles tiene una dinámica parecida, seguro de daría esta relación de potencia.[/QUOTE]
Ajá... Digamos que cada parlante tiene 100dB SPL 1W@1m (no estoy diciendo nada que sea una locura...) y que cada parlante maneja 400W (otra cosa nada rara de encontrar).
Entonces habrá 8000W/400W=20 parlantes.

Cada parlante dará una presión de aproximadamente 125dB (eso está por encima del umbral de dolor) y si están bien colocados la presión será aún superior.
Un Line Array (sí, estamos hablando de estos días, no de los 60's) pierde a razón de 3dB cada vez que doblamos la distancia (en general), con lo que los 125dB @1m se convierten en unos "miserables" 122 @2m, 119 @4m y en definiva llegamos al final de una cancha de futbol (pongamos que tiene 100m de largo) con algo así como 105dB.
De punta a punta.

De nuevo surge la pregunta: ¿Para qué?.

Esto de los megaultraamplificadores cae ya en el terreno que comparten los concept car y otras cosas similares. Son aparatos que podrían servir para desarrollar algo más, pero que en sí no aportan algo útil más que el concepto. En la época de los WC (Watt Caramelo), la golosina es el número que el fabricante pueda poner en la caja y los chicos que van a quiosco a comprar, como suele suceder, caen en la mentira del envoltorio de colores y sucumben frente a la falsa necesidad de potencia.

Cristóbal Colón cambiaba oro por espejitos y a sus víctimas se les llamaba de muchas formas.
Hoy los Cristóbales del audio... ¿Cómo llamarán a los compradores?


----------



## elosciloscopio

> Esto de los megaultraamplificadores cae ya en el terreno que comparten los concept car y otras cosas similares. Son aparatos que podrían servir para desarrollar algo más, pero que en sí no aportan algo útil más que el concepto. En la época de los WC (Watt Caramelo), la golosina es el número que el fabricante pueda poner en la caja y los chicos que van a quiosco a comprar, como suele suceder, caen en la mentira del envoltorio de colores y sucumben frente a la falsa necesidad de potencia.


 
cierto qwertyuiop


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> Ir a un concierto de lo que sea (rock, pop. heavy, jazz, etc.) a gritar mientras ese músico toca la guitarra y canta es algo bastante poco sensato.


En esto estamos de acuerdo, tu y yo. Algunos otros mas, y seguro hasta los técnicos que sonorizan conciertos, en especial la música del tipo Rock. 

La fanaticada se vuelve loca en una mezcla de emociones, lloran, gritan, se desmayan, etc. Hay que compensar el "ruido" que aportan sus emociones, sino pasa lo que con Los Beatles. 

No es un capricho sino una necesidad, creo yo. La gente quiere que se "escuche fuerte" y sentir el bajo en su cuerpo. Si ellos lo piden, hay personas que se lo quieren dar.

Ya serían un problema psicológico, o falta de "educación musical" de los oyentes. El asunto es que el equipo de sonorización está ahí, y está listo para romper oídos, literalmente.

Obviamente hay técnicos profesionales que saben que les están haciendo daño al publico. Pero se ven en la obligación de subir decibeles porque la gente lo pide, y si esa gente lo están pagando... 

De hecho, en España hay una Ley del Ruido que limita a X decibeles, dependiendo de la hora y el lugar. Pero la realidad es que en otros países esto no se toma en cuenta. Y para ejemplo te dejo este amigo, y técnico de sonido, el Sr Luis Pinzón Arroyo de la ciudad de México. En la cual, varias oportunidades ha mencionado que ha tenido que colocarse tapones atenuadores porque no soportaba la densidad del sonido, en lugares como los rave (ver archivo adjunto).

Pero la percepción del ruido es subjetiva, cada persona lo vive de forma diferente, por lo que no todas las personas sienten las molestias por igual. Y la diferencia fundamental entre sonido y ruido está determinada por un factor subjetivo, como decir que: ruido es todo sonido no deseado. Y si no que lo digan los amantes del Rock Noise  (o noise rock), donde un músico japones declara sarcásticamente: "Si por ruido (noise) nos referimos a un sonido incómodo, entonces la música pop es ruido para mi".
.
.
.

Allá cada quién con sus gustos... de un tiempo para acá he tratado de opinar objetivamente.



Cacho dijo:


> Cada parlante dará una presión de aproximadamente 125dB (eso está por encima del umbral de dolor) y si están bien colocados la presión será aún superior.


Estás asumiendo que el altavoz funciona con los 400W continuos para una sensibilidad de 100dB 1W/1m. Lo cual no es real. Por eso pregunté en la pagina anterior (de manera un poco sarcástica):


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿De cuando acá la potencia musical es continua?



La cosa de manera constante sería mas o menos así:

8000W/400W = 20 altavoces. Suponiendo una dinámica promedio de 9dB serían 1000W repartidos en 20 cajas. Por lo tanto, 50W "Rms" para cada altavoz. Y como consecuencia, 117dB a 1m promedio por cada altavoz. Con todos los 20 altavoces tenemos 130dB a 1m y 90dB a 100m si es un sistema convencional, y 110dB a 100m si el sistema es Line Array. Si a esto le sumamos la temperatura, humedad, dirección del viento, absorción del sonido por la cantidad de personas y su "ruido" (aplausos, gritos, etc), de seguro este nivel SPL no queda en nada. 

Por esto y otras cosas, es que para Refuerzo Sonoro se recomienda una relación de 1,5 veces la potencia de altavoz para el amplificador. Debido a la dinámica que representa, y mas un concierto en vivo, aunque se usen compresores para "aplanar la respuesta". Y hay fabricantes de altavoces como JBL y Cerwin Vega (por mencionar algunos) que hasta, a veces, recomiendan un amplificador del doble de su potencia nominal. Por eso hablan de potencia "Rms" y potencia programa, por otro lado y no menos interesante la potencia pico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No es un capricho sino una necesidad, creo yo. *La gente quiere que se "escuche fuerte" y sentir el bajo en su cuerpo.* Si ellos lo piden, hay personas que se lo quieren dar.



En eso no estoy muy de acuerdo...han hecho un encuesta entre lso participantes para saber si les gustan los bajos? o de donde sacan esa conclusión...?

He ido a muchos recitales desde que era joven (los 80's eh?) y a medida que pasaba el tiempo siempre ví un incremento en la cantidad de potencia puesta en juego...y la gente siempre hacía el mismo lío y gritaba y toda la bola...pero cada vez mas potencia y lo que es peor: cada vez mas potencia en bajos. He estado cerca de chicos jóvenes...mucho mas jóvenes que yo...que decían todo tipo de improperios contra el imbécil del sonidista, por que los bajos ya les volaban la peluca y se perdían los medios y los agudos...ergo, tenías que adivinar que era lo que tocaba el violero por que los medios y agudos iban a dar a "algo" que en los sueños del sonidista era un line array, pero que tenía un campo disperso inexistente y en competencia directa con los bajos....competencia en la que perdía...
Esto que te cuento, no lo he escuchado solo una vez y en campo abierto...lo mismo o peor sucedía en auditorios cerrados.

El tema de los bajos NO ES EL DESEO DE LA GENTE, aunque lamentablemente están acostumbrados a escuchar graves resonantes y es lo único que conocen. Este refuerzo de graves es una locura SOLO DE LOS SONIDISTAS Y UN GRUPO DE MERMOS COMO ELLOS que pretenden hacer que la gente diga

*"Uuuhhhh...viste como sonaban los bajos? Cuanta potencia tiene este HDP..."*

Pero *son tan mermos* que creen que la gente es igual que ellos y que van a emitir una opinión como la que puse arriba...cuando en realidad no dicen nada por que no tienen idea de que esos bajos son "efecto" de la potencia disponibles y de baffles malos y resonantes, así que se quedan en el molde y gritan con lo que les gusta y si tienen demasiados graves...irán al baño a vomitar...y esto lo he visto en varios chicos y chicas.

Sinceramente, no hay ningún motivo válido para que el sonido sea un desastre cuando la tecnología a tu alcance es de primera línea y podés lograr que las cosas suenen como deben, en particular cuando están a tu alcance filtros activos basados en DSP que pueden contornear la respuesta en frecuencia como se te antoje.

Y no me digan que para esto inventaron los folded-horns y todo ese tipo de baffles...por que no se hicieron para reforzar graves, sino para concentrar la potencia en un campo de radiación mas o menos controlado (un folded-horn y un driver de compresión con bocina exponencial o recta funcionan exactamente bajo el mismo principio).

También les comento, por que hace unos días, un amigo me regaló un CD grabado con música de los 80's y 90's "enganchada"....digo...enganchada por un DJ taaaaannnn mermo e inútil que había mezclado a los temas junto a un ritmo con golpes de drum a tan alto nivel que puede "enganchar" cualquier cosa y los golpes disfrazan los errores. Claro que la música no suena NI CERCA como la original, pero tiene "golpe". Demás está decir que se lo devolví, dándole las gracias y pidiéndole que le dijera al DJ que se fuera a la con******...pobre pájaro...que culpa tiene?

Y esto es el otro uso de los "golpes". Dizfrazar la inutilidad de algunos DJ's y mostrar la potencia en la que han invertido su dinero...y si esto resulta atractivo para la gente...la unica conclusión que me cabe es que cada vez estoy rodeado de más mermos...

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> En eso no estoy muy de acuerdo...han hecho un encuesta entre lso participantes para saber si les gustan los bajos? o de donde sacan esa conclusión...? ... El tema de los bajos NO ES EL DESEO DE LA GENTE


Solo basta leer una cantidad apreciable de temas en éste sub foro para saber que siempre entra alguien buscando unas medidas para bajos y sub bajos, siempre esperando que tenga buen _pegue_ o _golpe_. Rara vez una para "medios", y creo que en una sola oportunidad vi un adjunto en donde explicaba mas o menos la aplicación de un driver de compresión a su corneta.



ezavalla dijo:


> Y no me digan que para esto inventaron los folded-horns y todo ese tipo de baffles...por que no se hicieron para reforzar graves, sino para concentrar la potencia en un campo de radiación mas o menos controlado


Ya varias veces lo haz explicado. Pasa que (algunos) de los deejay lo usan exclusivamente porque ganan excelente presión sonora en graves. 

Algunos de los profesionales del sonido lo han descatalogado para el refuerzo en vivo, ya que no tiene buena respuesta en baja frecuencia y colorea un determinado margen de frecuencias (altas).

En cambio, para "concentrar la potencia en un campo de radiación mas o menos controlado" usan los sub bajos en formación cardiode:



*Aunque, debemos recordar que las frecuencias mas bajas son omnidireccionales y con estos arreglos se trata de "direccionar".



ezavalla dijo:


> decían todo tipo de improperios contra el imbécil del sonidista, por que los bajos ya les volaban la peluca


Si la percepción de los bajos es deseable para algunas personas, entonces no se puede definir como ruido, para ellos. Aunque es relativo a la sordera del oyente y a la cercanía de la fuente sonora.

Ver el archivo adjunto 30830



Alguien tenía razón por ahí.


Cacho dijo:


> Para aturdirse, con 10.000W falta y no importa cuánta potencia haya, siempre falta.


Aunque sigue siendo relativo.


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pregunto:
> ¿ Por donde se alimenta ?.
> Si este equipo entrega 10.000W conectándolo a una línea de alimentación de 220Vca (Casó más favorable) serían como unos 45A (De consumo), esos 45A se supone que accedan al equipo a través de ¿ Que ficha ? y ¿ Con que cable ?
> 
> SI considero el caso más desfavorable (Alimentación 110Vca) estamos ablando de algo más de 90A (De consumo), mismas preguntas del párrafo anterior.
> 
> NO estoy proponiendo la idea de que el equipo falsee los parámetros, pero me aparecen dudas.
> No se si notaron que calculé en base a 1/2 potencia y sin contar pérdidas por rendimiento que podrán ser pocas, pero existen.


Son enchufes trifasicos (380v) con toma tierra para electronica y neutro. 
http://www.sumelec.net/descargas/indice por productos/43.pdf

Hay hasta 480volts y 125ampers. Igual tampoco es el gran consumo, Vi andar un motor de 3kv de 6 polos que se usaba para una laminadora de acero. Eso si que llebava lindos cables  jajajajaja. Cada cable que iba al motor era mas grande que mi brazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Solo basta leer una cantidad apreciable de temas en éste sub foro para saber que siempre entra alguien buscando unas medidas para bajos y sub bajos, siempre esperando que tenga buen _pegue_ o _golpe_. Rara vez una para "medios", y creo que en una sola oportunidad vi un adjunto en donde explicaba mas o menos la aplicación de un driver de compresión a su corneta.



No hay que caer en conclusiones falaces. La pregunta correcta que hay que hacer es: ¿Quienes son los que piden medidas de bajos y sub con _buen golpe_?

Te garantizo que no son el 90% de los que van a los recitales, por que casi la totalidad de ese 90% no tiene la más pálida idea de lo que es la electrónica...y mucho menos que es la acústica.

Si vos decidís reforzar los bajos en virtud de los comentarios en ese subforo, estás utilizando a la segunda mitad de mi clasificación inicial para generalizar sobre el total de las personas...


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> SOLO DE LOS SONIDISTAS *Y UN GRUPO DE MERMOS COMO ELLOS*


Ves...? Los que preguntan por la pegada, golpe o como le digan ya tienen un preconcepto formado, pero de ninguna manera son los miles de personas que van a los shows o recitales, y por eso es que te preguntaba sobre la encuesta.

Sin una base estadística firme sobre la cual tomar la decisión, el *deseo de la gente *se transforma en la excusa perfecta para materializar la justificación de lo que quiero mostrar...


----------



## arrivaellobo

Ver el archivo adjunto 30830

Madre que pepino!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

zxeth dijo:


> Son enchufes trifasicos (380v) con toma tierra para electronica y neutro. ......



¿ Y donde esta el conector trifásico ?

​


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> Sin una base estadística firme...


Te voy dar la razón para que te quedes tranquilo. 

Como diría Alejandro Sherar:


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> En fin, ... me rindo, ... me encontraste con el troll cansado


.
.
.


zxeth dijo:


> Son enchufes trifasicos (380v) con toma tierra para electronica y neutro.
> http://www.sumelec.net/descargas/indice por productos/43.pdf Hay hasta 480volts y 125ampers.


No.

Ya el tipo de _ficha_/conector lo _mencionaron_ en la página anterior.


----------



## alexis y leidys

Tengo tiempo de estar pidiendo el diagrama de la lab gruppen
y me parece que es imposible conseguirlo
si alguien lo tiene por favor
compartan   que compartir es vivir   
aqui les dejo uno de 1200 pequeño pero sustancioso y creo que sera de util para muchos

compañeros dias atras  yo les comente sobre la yorville 
la cual es el diagrama que yo tgrabajo y les comento que es una bestia total
bueno,  el tema es este cual creen que rinde mas una LAB GRUPPEN 
o 2 amplificadores YORKVILLE ref... 6020


----------



## Tacatomon

Tenéz razón Eza, la gente que acude a los recitales con una noción de lo que es acústica está contada con los dedos.
Ahora, lo que comparto con Yoangel es que la gente está acostumbrada a oír el "golpe". Ahora, ¿Que crees que pase si no agregan más "Golpe" a la música de un recital? Seguro la gente saldrá disgustada e insatisfecha con lo que escucho, además con un poco de dolor de oídos por que los medios y agudos acaparan más. Hablamos de conciertos de rock y pop, donde este efecto sería más notorio.
¿Que lo causa? La mala ecualización con la que el oyente en su casa disfruta su música. Hablamos de minicomponentes con el mega ultra deep bass en  +12db y los medios por lo suelos y agudos al máximo...
¿Acaso los sonidistas no lo saben? Claro que lo saben y también lo hace para dejar buena impresión a la banda, """Wow, este equipo de sonorización  si que pega duro""" diría Trent Reznor.
Es una cadena que ha descompuesto la forma de sonorizar correctamente un evento.

Saludos!!!

PS: A este punto, no hace falta tener una encuesta.


----------



## alexis y leidys

aqui les dejo otra comparacion hablo de otro titan 
de 20.000 supuestamente  
eso lo confirmaran ustedes
el amplificador es de clase H
y es el glennd kleischmidt
   despues les mando el esquematico
la cual trabaja con 50 trancistores por canal


----------



## Cacho

No, Tururúmormón, el problema es que si no ponés *muchos* graves en el recital, estás obligado a que todo suene bien.

Si tu sonido es una bazofia (mal ecualizado, mal distribuido o lo que sea) pero tenés suficiente potencia como para que los graves tapen todo...
"Sonó para el (censurado), pero qué buenos graves". Y claro, si es lo único que escucharon...

He oído recitales bien sonorizados (los de Los Redondos eran una belleza) y te puedo asegurar que los graves no te pegaban en ningún lado. De hecho, la parte más interesante de la música arranca en los medios (ahí tenés la mayoría de los instrumentos y las voces).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Por aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147196/ _tenemos algun plano de una powersoft (competidora directa de labgruppen) que esta bastante bueno para ver como es el diseño de estos amplificadores. Notaran que no es potra cosa que un AMPLIFICADOR  un pocquito mas grande que los comunes

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Entiendo Cacho, pero lo que pasa es que conciertos como los que mencionas son cada vez pocos. Y, tu mismo lo haz dicho, Sonar bien. Eso es lo que la gente no tolerará por que no sabe que es sonar bien y como debe de sonar bien... Ahí es donde está el pelo de la rana... A ti te gusta que suene bien y equilibrado, a mi también, claro que si!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho, tienes razón. 

De hecho, hay personas que se cuestionan de esa manera: 

"¿no estaremos, a veces intentando compensar con exceso de subgraves nuestros fallos en la mezcla?". 


Por otro lado, "la calidad" del sonido, detalles de la percusión, el silencio de los oyentes y los bajos niveles de sonorización se podrían dar en casos excepcionales, como los conciertos tipo _unplugged_.

En un estadio se concentra mucha gente, la adrenalina es mucha y todos van con un mismo sentir. Sería raro ver tanta gente callada. La gente va a oír la canción que se saben de memoria y a cantarla, otros tararearla. 

_Grosso modo_, la mayoría va a oír la música del concierto y a cantarla. Y los pocos que van a escucharla se ven limitados por estar oyendo los otros que la modulan.


PS: se oye sin querer, se escucha queriendo.


----------



## deejaymanu

Menuda charla mas animada,jeejeje
Bueno si me permitís y con mis conocimientos y experiencia os comento:
Llevo 17 años dedicándome a vender instalar y confeccionar equipos (muchos de ellos son para macro discotecas y pequeños grupos) por desgracia nunca diseñe un gran equipo para concierto , eso sí he ayudado y con colegas del medio a ajustarlos y posicionarlos, y despues de este tiempo solo he sacado una conclusión, la palabra Wat no existe en realidad como medida de potencia( ya ya ahora me matáis y me tiráis a los leones, jeje)y ¿por qué? porque sencillamente lo que más me preocupa a la hora de sonorizar y cubrir son los "Db" y la sensibilidad del parlante, caja  o altavoz, el rango dinámico y difusión. 
y ahora viene lo difícil, gracias a dios he instalado casi de todo tipo de marcas y tipos de altavoz,(cerwin vega,whaferdale,comunity,eaw,rcf,nexo,jbl,db,ecler,bose,celestion,turbo sound,dinacor,martin,hk,e.t.c) me conozco casi la mayoría de las fallas de cada marca así como de etapas (q4,mc2,labb,crown.crest,powersof,digico,bangoflousen,altair, etc.)
por conclusiones y para no dar el tocho, el desarrolló de presión acústica, y dinámica de un conjunto de altavoces, no se va a marcar por la energía que recibe(todos los elementos de un altavoz son Electro-mecánicos y pasivos ) y una cosa es que lo reciben (wat) y otra distinta es cómo reaccionan(Db o desarrolló) ( como si comparas 2 motores de coche o carro, un 1400cc con 300cv y otro de 4500cc con 100cv) a eso tienes que sumar las refracciones de la sala o recinto(cancelaciones por rebote)  y por supuesto la "sintonía" del conjunto , que es lo que va a demarcar la calidad final del equipo,
( si tienes un equipo con más de 30 altavoces pero mal procesados y mal retardados) empezaras a perder presión como un loco, de ahí que grandes marcas como EAW sea uno de los mejores sintonizadores de cajas ( con un altavoz de una misma marca en un recinto diferente y con un filtraje optimo pueden sacar entre 3 y 5 db mas que de origen) pero el wat siempre será el mismo, también te puede pasar como ocurrió con las primaras etapas de "powersoft" que para medios y agudos eran magnificas pero en cuanto les tocaba mover subs perdían muchísima dinámica y tanto Wat se quedaba de una bonita distorsión (vulgarmente se le llama fatiga) con esto quiero decir que todo equipo de alto rendimiento siempre tendrá un consumo “x” de Wat, pero eso no va a decidir la presión sonora ni mucho menos la calidad, y etapas como esta de Labb, con estas características esta echa sencillamente para ahorrar tiempo y peso a la hora de montar un concierto y llevar grandes Racks de un lado a otro, por eso la llaman la etapa para “subs” porque realmente está hecha para alimentar líneas de bajos 
Perdonar el tocho ..


----------



## alexis y leidys

amigos que pasa niguno tiene el diagrama de la LAB


----------



## Cacho

deejaymanu dijo:


> ...la palabra Wat no existe en realidad como medida de potencia( ya ya ahora me matáis y me tiráis a los leones, jeje)y ¿por qué? porque sencillamente lo que más me preocupa a la hora de sonorizar y cubrir son los "Db" y la sensibilidad del parlante, caja  o altavoz, el rango dinámico y difusión.


La palabra Watt existe como medida de potencia y es una de las unidades más usadas. La relación de Watt/dB es fija e invariable en un sistema.
Lo que pasa es que los fabricantes mienten descaradamente en las potencias (en Watt) de sus amplificadores.

Si caés en la mentira del fabricante, los Watt no existen, como decís. Lo que pasa es que tendrías que aclarar qué Watt usaste: Si los Watt LabGruppen, los Watt Crown, los Watt Crest...
Cada fabricante miente a su manera en las mediciones, así que ni siquiera es constante la mentira...


deejaymanu dijo:


> ...el wat siempre será el mismo, también te puede pasar como ocurrió con las primaras etapas de "powersoft" que para medios y agudos eran magnificas pero en cuanto les tocaba mover subs perdían muchísima dinámica y tanto Wat se quedaba de una bonita distorsión (vulgarmente se le llama fatiga)...


Ahí tenés la diferencia entre Watt y Watt PowerSoft.
Miden como se les da la gana, no aclaran el parámetro que usan (quizá puedan entregar la potencia que dicen por 10µs, por ejemplo) y apenas les pedís un poco más de tiempo, se vienen abajo los valores. Y eso que tienen millones de Watt...


deejaymanu dijo:


> ...etapas como esta de Labb, con estas características esta echa sencillamente para ahorrar tiempo y peso a la hora de montar un concierto y llevar grandes Racks de un lado a otro, por eso la llaman la etapa para “subs” porque realmente está hecha para alimentar líneas de bajos...


Esa etapa dice ser (según el fabricante) de 4*5000W de pico. Serían 4*2500W RMS, y aún así sigue sin cerrarme la matemática. Estimo nomás, eso no pasa de un 4*1000W RMS, usando la definición "blanda" de Watt.

Saludos

Edit:


alexis y leidys dijo:


> amigos que pasa niguno tiene el diagrama de la LAB


No, no lo tiene ninguno de nosotros. Nos encantaría que lo buscaras y lo subieras para poder analizar cómo funciona este aparato.
Mientras tanto, ya cansa que preguntes exactamente lo mismo por todos lados...


----------



## aldemarar

no me lo vas a creer que yo si tenia una fotocopia de la fp 100000 y se me a perdido casi que lloro pero te cuento que no es nada fasil realisar ese circuito y no seria legal imaginate si te demandaran por una millonada el fabricante, tendrias que ir a la carsel por biolar los derechos del fabricante,
recuerdo la notisia del colombiano "paisa" que falsifico la coca cola lo metieron a la carsel y solo era una gaseosa que cuesta menos de un dollar ahora una fp 10000 que debe estar en $14.000.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## melchor

hey tu encuentras cosas bien  pero bien extremas


----------



## Dano

watt (W) y decibelio (dB)  

Escribamos bien, aunque sea los términos más usados en la electrónica aplicada al audio...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibelio


----------



## aldemarar

melchor dijo:


> hey tu encuentras cosas bien pero bien extremas


 
es que soy un adicto a coleccionar esquemas de amplificadores para refuerso de sonido tambien tengo mas de 200 planos para cabinas y fotos.  
lo que no e podido tener es el de una powersoft,  ojo no lo estoy solisitando por este medio,no quiero que me excluyan del foro como ya le a pasado a otros


----------



## Cacho

aldemarar dijo:


> ...ojo no lo estoy solisitando por este medio,no quiero que me excluyan del foro como ya le a pasado a otros


Esos "otros" que mecionás no fueron excluidos por el pedido  y ni siquiera por la repetición, aunque estuvo cerca. Más aún, no fui yo el responsable de eso. 
Fueron otros los motivos y no vienen al caso.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por ahi hay uno que subío juan jose, es parte del esquema de una K10.

Creo que lo vi en el tema problema amplificador 5200W

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

El link está en el post #65 de este mismo hilo.

Saludos


----------



## deejaymanu

Cacho dijo:


> Si caés en la mentira del fabricante, los Watt no existen, como decís. Lo que pasa es que tendrías que aclarar qué Watt usaste: Si los Watt LabGruppen, los Watt Crown, los Watt Crest...
> Cada fabricante miente a su manera en las mediciones, así que ni siquiera es constante la mentira...
> 
> Creo que he usado todas las que mencionas y unas cuantas mas,y en el mundo de los mentirosos te diria que Labb es de las que menos miente inclusive pequeñas marcas chinas como "Array" ofrecen electronica muy buena a muy bajo precio..
> 
> Ahí tenés la diferencia entre Watt y Watt PowerSoft.
> Miden como se les da la gana, no aclaran el parámetro que usan (quizá puedan entregar la potencia que dicen por 10µs, por ejemplo) y apenas les pedís un poco más de tiempo, se vienen abajo los valores. Y eso que tienen millones de Watt...
> 
> Esa etapa dice ser (según el fabricante) de 4*5000W de pico. Serían 4*2500W RMS, y aún así sigue sin cerrarme la matemática. Estimo nomás, eso no pasa de un 4*1000W RMS, usando la definición "blanda" de Watt.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edit:



Estoy deacuerdo contigo en todo, pero sigo sin entender por que no valoras el rango dinamico de salida,(dB) de la propia etapa, tampoco mencionas la sensivilidad del previo de entrada y el factor de distorsion que en  esos en rangos de uso maximo ayuda mucho, pero oye que yo te hablo de mis experiencias y de la gama Labb he usado casi toda la gama (fp,Cx,F,..).
mira te cuento un caso curioso, en un montaje de una discoteca, con casi 20 altavoces Turbo Sound, y etapas Crest, tenian el doble de W que de altavoces (segun turbo la potencia recomendada para sus altavoces) y no paraban de romper condensadores y bocinas de Sub) fue integrar 4 unidades de Cx y voala el equipo rinde de una manera increible y tiene un redimiento mayor que el que tenia con Cress, mas de 9 (dB) y asta la fecha esperando a cambiar componentes, por eso te comento que no por muchos (W) sonara mejor y rendira mejor..
Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos!. Bueno, aca le subo algunos diagramas de estos monstruitos solo para que vean que no son otra cosa que un: AMPLFICADOR. 
Espero les sirvan didacticamente y recuerden que TODOS tienen patentes asique no pensaria mucho en largarme hacer alguna copia he? 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos!. Bueno, aca le subo algunos diagramas de estos monstruitos solo para que vean que no son otra cosa que un: AMPLFICADOR.
> Espero les sirvan didacticamente y recuerden que TODOS tienen patentes asique no pensaria mucho en largarme hacer alguna copia he?
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan Jose


 
 estan interesantes, creo que voy a probar con uno de estos.

Gracias por los esquemas, saludos


----------



## Cacho

deejaymanu dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo contigo en todo, pero sigo sin entender por que no valoras el rango dinamico de salida,(dB) de la propia etapa...


Es que un amplificador no tiene "rango dinámico". Eso es una de las características de la música y no hace que el amplificador tenga más o menos potencia.



deejaymanu dijo:


> ...tampoco mencionas la sensivilidad del previo de entrada y el factor de distorsion que en  esos en rangos de uso maximo ayuda mucho...


No entendí. ¿A qué te estás refiriendo con esto?



deejaymanu dijo:


> ...por eso te comento que no por muchos (W) sonara mejor y rendira mejor.


Yo jamás dije semejante cosa.

@JJ
Lindos los esquemas. Un poco "barrocos" (por lo cargados de componentes) para mi gusto cochinamente minimalista, pero lindos. Se ve que antes de hacr los Clase D hacían cosas lindas. De los "D" no opino porque no he visto un esquema hasta ahora.
Y gracias por compartir los esquemáticos 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece que tenían limitadores de entrada opticos... Muy clásico y bueno

Saludos!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> Se ve que antes de hacr los Clase D hacían cosas lindas. De los "D" no opino porque no he visto un esquema hasta ahora.


Éste Lab Gruppen no es clase D (ver acá). Ninguno de sus diseños actuales. 

Lab Gruppen los define como Class TD y éste es un diseño de esa topología, la cual ya haz visto.


			
				Lab.Gruppen dijo:
			
		

> Addressing this issue with innovative thinking, Lab.gruppen patented a high efficiency amplifier topology that represents a major evolutionary step beyond the typical Class D design. Designated Class TD® (for Tracking Class D), this breakthrough technology achieves the same high efficiency as Class D, while avoiding the inherent drawbacks. In particular, Class TD avoids the steep recovery filter in the audio path that is required with ordinary PWM Class D designs. Although overall efficiency is comparable to Class D designs, Lab.gruppen’s Class TD maintains the same pristine sonic quality as a traditional Class AB amplifier.


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno, si les interesa les subo la descripcion del manual de servicios de la labb fp3400 respecto de QUE es la class td para ellos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá  hay más info.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues segun lo que he leido la clase T no existe como una clase de amplificadores como tal, si no que es una patente de una empresa extinta llamada tripath que fue la primera que llegó a hacer un amplificador clase D full rango con una calidad de sonido apreciable.

Osea que estos amplis vienen siendo clase D full rango, aunque existen ligeras diferencias con los clase D y por eso se les llama clase TD.

Saludos.

PD: CI tripath clase T: TA2020


----------



## deejaymanu

Cacho dijo:


> Es que un amplificador no tiene "rango dinámico". Eso es una de las características de la música y no hace que el amplificador tenga más o menos potencia.



El rango dinámico de un aparato de instrumentación como un amplificador o un analizador es la proporción entre la señal más pequeña que percibirá sin contaminación de ruido,hasta la señal más grande que aceptará sin que ocurra una sobrecarga.El rango dinámico por lo general se expresa en decibels y la mayoria de los instrumentos que se usan para el análisis de vibración tienen un rango dinámico de 70 a 80 dB.Una sobrecarga en cualquier instrumento es una fuerte no linealidad provocando que los componentes falsos aparezcan en la señal,y se tiene que evitar a como de lugar.Por esa razón,la mayoria de los instrumentos de vibración tienen indicadores de sobrecarga que avisan al operador de una posible contaminación de datos.+

sigo editando 

especificaciones de etapa plm1400 de Labb
Audio Performance
THD + N 20 Hz - 20 kHz for 1 W <0.05%
THD + N at 1 kHz and 1 dB below clipping <0.04%
Dynamic range with digital inputs (for all supported sample rates) >114 dB
Dynamic range with analog inputs >112 dB
Frequency response (1 W into 8 ohms, 20 Hz - 20 kHz) + /-0.05 dB
Input Common Mode Rejection (CMR) 20 Hz to 1 khz >78 dB
Internal sample rate 96 k
Internal data path 32 bit floating point
Product propagation delay, best case (96 kHz AES) 1.61 ms
Product propagation delay, analog input 1.68 ms

y digo yo , si un amplificador tiene mas sensivilidad que otro no sacara algo mas  de "dB" con menos potencia?(W) si a si fuera tendria mas capacidad de excitacion que otro amplificador de su gama con los mismos (W) pero menos dinamica no?¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

deejaymanu dijo:


> y digo yo , si un amplificador tiene mas *sensivilidad* que otro no sacara algo mas  de "dB" con menos potencia?(W)



La "Sensibilidad " es una medida de la ganancia de tensión del amplificador, y lo único que indica es cual es la máxima señal de entrada necesaria para obtener la máxima potencia de salida.



deejaymanu dijo:


> si a si fuera tendria mas capacidad de excitacion que otro amplificador de su gama con los mismos (W) pero menos dinamica no?¿?



No...no tiene nada que ver la sensibilidad con el Rango Dinámico admisible. No al menos en condiciones normales de aplicación.


----------



## Cacho

Agrego a lo que te decía EZavalla unas pocas cosas.

La potencia de un amplificador está dada casi exclusivamente por la tensión de alimentación y la corriente que puedan manejar los transistores de salida. No importa la sensibilidad, no importa el rango dinámico (ahora veo de qué rango hablabas), no importan los sample rates ni la distorsión.

La potencia es una y no hay vueltas.

Con los años los fabricantes empezaron a deformar conceptos según les fue conviniendo. Alguno puso el numerito de  potencia en el pico de la señal, otro en lo que puede entregar el ampli en un periodo de una duración arbitrariamente corta, otro usó un tiempo más largo... Y como usaban estándares distintos no había (hay) manera de comparar con certeza los valores a menos que se realicen nuevas mediciones de los equipos bajo las mismas condiciones.

En general las potencias ultra-super-no-sé-qué miden los picos de señal que puede manejar el ampli durante periodos de menos de medio segundo (pero no te lo dicen). Suena irrisorio, pero es así y tiene un porqué. Se agarran del hecho de que la música tiene ese bendito rango dinámico y que los picos que aparecerán van a durar poco. Cargan entonces un buen banco de capacitores con los que alimentarán (por ejemplo) el riel de alta tensión de un ClaseG o H, pero esos capacitores sólo mantendrán la potencia durante un tiempo cortito. Después de eso deberán recargarse antes de poder darle el "empujoncito" de nuevo a la salida.

En los graves, donde la frecuencia es más baja (la onda dura más tiempo), los picos son más largos y este sistema hace agua. Eso es lo que hace que los megapotentes amplificadores suenen mal: No llegan a recargar los condensadroes entre pico y pico porque la descarga es más que la esperada.
Los 20.000W de estos amplis en cuestión son 4x5.000W (es de 4 canales el ampli este) y esos son Watt de pico y de corta duración en el mejor de los casos. Para empezar, los Watt de pico son el doble de los RMS, así que ya hablamos de 4x2.500W. Más todavía, como esos 5.000W duran lo que un banco de condensadores en descargarse (¿nunca te preguntaste el por qué de tantos adentro del ampli?) podríamos suponer que la RMS es bastaaaaante menor, de (estimando nomás) unos 1.000W exagerando los números.

Ok, los 20.000W son en realidad 4x1.000W. Siendo generoso la potencia ya es la quinta parte que lo que declara el fabricante...

Pero de estos, algunos funcionan mejor que otros en amplificación de graves... Tendrán más capacitores para soportar picos más largos. Los más grandes pueden estar en el orden de los 3 a 5 segundos, pero continuos no.
Esto pone otro problema: Más grande el banco de capacitores, más dura el pico de potencia que puede entregar el ampli (eso es lindo), pero más tarda en recargarse (eso es feo). Cada empresa elige un punto determinado de trabajo para sus equipos y con eso desarrolla sus amplis. Pero la enorme mayoría no dirá nunca la potencia real y casi nadie dirá cómo hace las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Cacho dijo:


> @JJ
> Lindos los esquemas. Un poco "barrocos" (por lo cargados de componentes) para mi gusto cochinamente minimalista, pero lindos. Se ve que antes de hacr los Clase D hacían cosas lindas. De los "D" no opino porque no he visto un esquema hasta ahora.
> Y gracias por compartir los esquemáticos
> 
> Saludos


 

De nada. Un placer siempre que tenga info, compartirla con todos.
Por otro lado lo del post 89 es asi crudamente explicado. Los ampli en realidad ofrecen picos de esa potencia por determinados periodos de tiempo y estan definidos en los manuales de servicio. Por ejemplo los CROWN MACROTECH C800 este tiempo es de 8 segundos y luego baja abruptamente de 800 a 300 watts.



saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho ¿en que te basas para decir _todo eso_?

Me gusta todo lo que escribiste y personalmente te creo. 

Ademas, entiendo muy bien, pero quiero saber en que te fundamentas.

Interrogantes:
¿haz hecho una prueba que puedas suministrar públicamente? 
¿conoces de alguien que la hizo y tienes capturas de los resultados? 
¿un fabricante en su manual "abrió la boca" y dijo todo? sería el mejor de los casos
¿algún otro? especifique


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Cacho ¿en que te basas para decir _todo eso_?


En leer por acá y por allá y en que hasta el momento es la única conclusión que físicamente me cuadra.


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿haz hecho una prueba que puedas suministrar públicamente?


No, pero si algunos me quieren mandar amplificadroes de este tipo, con todo gusto los ensayo .


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿conoces de alguien que la hizo y tienes capturas de los resultados?


Un tal Juan José... Un par de mensajes más arriba hace alusión a su prueba y leí su experiencia por algún lado en el foro, hace como un año. Creo que fue en uno de los hilos de amplis superpoderosos.


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿un fabricante en su manual "abrió la boca" y dijo todo? sería el mejor de los casos


No que yo sepa. Pero tenés los manuales de servicio (tal como dice JJ en el post anterior) donde se especifica muchas veces el asunto.


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿algún otro? especifique


La física. Si entrega 20.000W y consume menos que eso... Entonces es obvio que algo raro hay. La potencia continua no puede nunca ser mayor que la que toma de la red multiplicada por la eficiencia (entre 0,6 y 0,95 según sean AB o hasta D).
Evidentemente las potencias son picos y no muy largos o no dan los números.
Más todavía, si han de manejar 5.000W sobre unos piadosos 4 Ohm (no hablo de los 2 Ohm que torturarían más al ampli) hablamos de 35A por ampli, 140A en total (más las pérdidas). Eso es lo que debería entregar la fuente (usualmente switching) del ampli y se me hace difícil que con el tamaño que tienen...


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cacho dijo:


> . . .  La potencia continua no puede nunca ser mayor que la que toma de la red multiplicada por la eficiencia (entre 0,6 y 0,95 según sean AB o hasta D)


 
¡Y 0,6 es el rendimiento de la etapa amplificadora!  . . .  te faltaría multiplicarla por la de la fuente  jeje

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Buen punto 2m.
Lo iba pensando mientras escribía el post anterior, pero no lo puse. Gracias por la aclaración 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Amplificador Class D = 0.95
Fuente de alimentación conmutada = 0.80

Gran total = 0.76!!!


----------



## aldemarar

los circuitos de labgrouppen como el fp10000 travaja con una fuente espesial que va incrementando el voltage a medida que le das mas volumen,empiesa con 12v+- y a medida que subes el volumen llega a un maximo de150+- por este sistema es que se llama clase td


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> los circuitos de labgrouppen como el fp10000 travaja con una fuente espesial que va incrementando el voltage a medida que le das mas volumen,empiesa con 12v+- y a medida que subes el volumen llega a un maximo de150+- por este sistema es que se llama clase td


 
Copio y pego lo que saqué de la pagina que lei:

Los amplificadores clase T (Tripath), son similares a los clase D, con algunas exepciones.
Por ejemplo, no utilizan una señal conmutada analoga como sus primos clase D.  La retroalimentacion es digital y se toma por delante del filtro de salida, evitando el cambio de fase de este filtro.  Pero en ambos casos (Clase D y T) la distorcion crece por errores de sincronizacion, por esto los amplificadores clase T tambien retroalimentan informacion sobre el reloj.  La otra diferencia es que los amplificadores clase T utilizan un procesador de señal digital para convertir la 
entrada analogica a una señal PWM y procesa la retroalimentacion de informacion. La mayoria de los oyentes no puede oir las diferencias entre el amplificador clase T y el amplificador clase AB. 

Lo de la fuente creo que ya lo habia leido en el manual de labgroupen.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar grasias por el dato pero tratar de realisar el circuito en clase td es casi imposible para nosotros por que de donde se saca ese prosesador,lo que si se podria y de echo ya lo an realizado es convertir el circuito en un clase d


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> oscar grasias por el dato pero tratar de realisar el circuito en clase td es casi imposible para nosotros por que de donde se saca ese prosesador,lo que si se podria y de echo ya lo an realizado es convertir el circuito en un clase d


 
 tienes razon.

Pero lo que habia pensado no era hacerlo TD ya que despues de leer bien sobre el funcionamiento de estos amplis me di cuenta que no es algo que se pueda hacer facilmente en casa.

Por ahora voy a probarlo como AB ya que si miras bien el diagrama es un AB con la modulacion de las ramas de alimentacion tanto en la etapa de potencia como en la primera etapa de entrada.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> No que yo sepa. Pero tenés los manuales de servicio (tal como dice JJ en el post anterior) donde se especifica muchas veces el asunto.


¡Hombre, tampoco es para que respondieras todas las preguntas! Con una en especifico había y de sobra. Aunque por ahí dicen: mejor que sobre y no que falte.

La pregunta que hice sobre si un fabricante "abrió la boca" es un poco irónica. Hace días vengo detallando aquello de las fuentes conmutadas y al parecer no gusta mucho, aunque si de ahorrar dinero se trata entonces "_aguante_ las switching". 

El amplificador FP 6400 de Lab.Gruppen, en su manual especifica que envía 6.400W full a 0dB.

Aunque en otro manual declara claramente en español:

"Hay tres formas de determinar el consumo de energía / corriente del amplificador: Primero, la toma de corriente máxima a plena potencia de salida. En este caso, la corriente fundirá el interruptor de red dentro de 30 segundos, o el amplificador funcionará menos de 2 minutos antes de que se active la limitación térmica. Por consiguiente no tiene sentido determinar la corriente entrante a plena potencia. La potencia calorífica a plena potencia será de todos modos limitada por los circuitos de protección. 

No hay material de programa de audio que produzca una potencia de salida plena constante; de haberlo, sería solamente de onda sinusoidal a propósitos de prueba. En el caso de que el amplificador funcionara a plena potencia constantemente (como en onda sinusoidal) en bajas impedancias, el fP 6400 tiene un limitador de corriente de red denominado AFSTM (Automatic Fuse Saver), que limita la toma de corriente a largo plazo.

Recomendamos diseñar la distribución de potencia por lo menos para la corriente a 1/8 de potencia, así como para 1/3 de potencia para aplicaciones de gran rendimiento como en discotecas, etc. Segundo, la corriente media máxima prevista en el peor caso de material de programa, que es 1/3 de la plena potencia según la norma FTC. A este nivel la música estará en estado de recorte constante y, por consiguiente, es el nivel de potencia más alto que se puede obtener sin eliminar completamente el programa. 

Por último, la “potencia de funcionamiento normal” según la definición de la norma IEC 65/ANSI/UL 6500 y utilizada por la mayoría de agencias de seguridad. La potencia de funcionamiento normal se mide con ruido rosa y con una potencia de salida media igual a 1/8 de la plena potencia. Una octava de la potencia total es tan alta como la reproducción musical al mismo tiempo que se intenta evitar un descreste obvio. También corresponde a un espacio libre de 9dB, un valor muy bajo para un programa de audio normal."


----------



## melchor

megustaria escucharla sonando


----------



## Tacatomon

melchor dijo:


> megustaria escucharla sonando



Pues nomás se han de escuchar los blowers funcionando. Se han de escuchar bien.  
(Es un chascarrillo,creedlo como tal)


----------



## alexis y leidys

nadamas tienes que recolectar unos 20 millones de pesos colombianos y listo tendras uno solo para ti

bueno la imagen que tengo de muestra trabaja con esos amplificadores
y su competencia el rey de rocha de cartagena de indias
trabaja con la potencia power sof


----------

